# What is your Golden Retriever's favorite exercise activity?



## Ambigirl9 (Jan 24, 2010)

So I'm curious about this one. Let's see how Goldens on the forum are keeping fit!

a. A trip to the local dog park
b. Walks or runs (could be on/off leash)
c Fetch with tennis ball, stick, frisbee etc. 
d. Water sports such as hunting or dock jumping
e. Agility courses
f. Field trials
g. I'm a full time couch potato
h. a mixture of the above (If so, which ones?)
i. Other (What else Goldie does do for exercise?)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Anything that involves water, mud, and a tennis ball


----------



## Ambigirl9 (Jan 24, 2010)

> Anything that involves water, mud, and a tennis ball


Nice! So does my Amber, but an occasional decoy will do as well!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SWIMMING!!! 

.... and wallowing in water.

*laughs* This past weekend, I totally cracked up because we were at a lake where there were people training for swimming marathons. Jacks actually tried swimming after somebody across the lake. I was like - ack! Come back!!!!!! 

He also will take sticks or his toys and lie down in the water just glow with doggy contentment.


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

Running in the woods!










(this one was taken in April, he's sure gotten bigger!)


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Anything that involves water, mud, and a tennis ball


need to substitute sand for mud for my guys (and a stick'll do, if no t-ball)


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Elliot:
Dog park
Fetch
Walks
Couch Potato (part time)

Roxy:
Fetch
Walks
Swimming
Agility


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Without a doubt - SWIMMING!

Unfortunately for us...it's really only swimming weather for about 4 months out of the year. But we make sure Chester gets as much out of the summer months as he can. He loves swimming at the beach or in the pool. We bought him a life jacket for the pool because he refuses to get out! With the life jacket, he can stay in for half an hour or so at a time and can relax his legs sometimes so he's not constantly swimming. He just loves it so much.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Definitely Tracking. It wasn't an option so I picked Field/Working.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

My 4 year old golden's activities for a given week is as follows:

1) 4-6 miles of walking daily (sometimes more if hiking) - weather permitting
2) Swimming 2-3 times weekly during the summer and once a week the rest of the year;includes speed retrieving
3) Dock Dives 2-3 times weekly during the summer and once a week the rest of the year
4) Does Agility weekly
5) Tracks weekly - TDX and VST level tracks
6) Obedience training )


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Well my boy is only 10wks old so right now he loves his pool and the lake for swimming. He loves to play with his toys and fetch his dummy.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I agree with this message =)



Megora said:


> *SWIMMING!!!
> 
> .... and wallowing in water.*
> 
> ...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike's exercise comes in fits and starts. He tends to be a couch potato unless there is another dog around. If he has a pal, it's playful rough housing all day long. He doesn't fetch and his walks are always interrupted by serious sniff fests. He has recently started swimming rather than just standing in the water, so I'm optimistic. He does love to run, though not in our yard or at the dog park. He only loves to run in my MIL's yard...no clue why.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Ball, ball ball, did I mention ball? If there is no ball available, anything else that can be thrown is tolerated. She also loves agility, but I could only tick one.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

Chose other since just loves plain 'ol swimming!!!!!.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Currently @ 5 months old:

Walking/Exploring/Swimming the creeks #1
Field Training #2
Obedience/Agility Fun #3
Rough Housing/Wrestling/Tug with our rescue golden--when we had him. (probably her #1, but it was only temporary---maybe it's time for another dog?!)


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I chose "other" because by far Fiona's _favorite_ exercise activity would be chasing the squirrels and rabbits. Her second favorite would be playing fetch with her squeaky kong tennis balls or other toys  We walk on average about 3 miles every day on conservation land.


----------



## taylor1432 (Aug 1, 2011)

http://C:\Users\Taylor\Pictures\2011-06-05 kira

Fetching sticks out of the water. She would do it all day if we let her.


----------



## taylor1432 (Aug 1, 2011)

A morning run with me, off leash in the beautiful Montana woods. Followed by fetching a stick out of the lake ALL DAY. 

When she see's a little animal on our runs, she sits down and cries because she knows she's not allowed to chase it lol fortunately, deer's terrify her.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I would say walks since Champ likes getting out of the house and new smells. He's not much of a "fetch-er" at all.


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

Chuppy is a mixture. He loves to run around, swim, be a couch potato when nothing is happening, FETCH, and go on walks.


----------



## Ambigirl9 (Jan 24, 2010)

Awwe Well, Amber's a bit different. When she sees some critter (big or small) out back in the woods with me, she'll stop at nothing to take off after that deer or rabbit. Poor girl will cry in frustration every time the the thing outruns her. :

I'm surprised that nobody's voted for the dog park so far. Another of Ambie's faves, she always loves to go in there and boss around all the boys, lol. Anyways I think that the dog park is a great place for dogs to pay and socialize with each other, let alone get some good off-leash time. 

A favorite story I have from taking her there is the time it rained real good and there were so many puddles. Anyhow of course Amber, being the true the water dog she is crashed right through and into the muck. :doh: :yuck: I had to laugh though, because what more could you expect from a fun-loving golden retriever? Needless to say we had to hose her down and get all the mud and goo off of her, but I can always look back and smile on that kind of a moment. Wow I'm really getting off topic here.. but anyways I hope that can put a smile on a few faces. Keep voting and a story or to won't hurt to be shared!!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Just a week as a member of our family- Lola loves to fetch and just run through the yard and through the bushes. She loves walks but is not very good on leash yet- still pulls a lot. The only time she is still is when she is sleeping at night. Even last night she was dreaming and barking- in her sleep!:sleeping:


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

My golden boys LOVE swimming!!!!! We regularly travel to the cottage and as soon as we arrive they run at full speed down the hill, out on the dock & dive into the water. They'll swim ALL day and I refer to it as a "swim about" (instead of the Aussie saying of walk about) I sure have tired boys @ the end of the day.

My boys also LOVE to retriever - balls, sticks, stuffed animals - it doesn't matter as long as it's thrown & they can retriever. 

We also have a regular game of tag in our large 3/4 acre fenced in backyard. One of the boys will start and all three will be racing around within a short while. The game of tag usually ends up in a wrestling match when they're too tired to run anymore.

Yes, I have 3 intact males who we refer to as "My three sons"


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

For me and my dog its a mix of obedience training, rally training and dog park.


----------



## AnimalLuver (Oct 13, 2011)

These polls are fun . Troop is a mix of the above. But he luvs the water best.

I'd say it in this order:

1. Fetch in the water (throw toy in water, retrieve, do it over and over)
2. Fetch on land (over and over and over and over)
3. Hunting Geese/Ducks (training, or the real thing)
4. Walking off leash (didn't train on leash young enough, now he's not so understanding...oops) but everytime we go for a walk, he expects to go to the water hole.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Um, I see there is no option for "chasing squirrels and deer, but running away from dogs because somehow, dogs are scarier than 100+lb animals with sharp hooves and antlers."


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I put dog park, only because in a large metropolitan city, it's where I can take him to properly exercise him, being a HIGH ENERGY dog. Tucker loves it all, fetching, water, mud, etc.... he's a typical boy.


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

dog park, walks/runs


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Off leash runs on the sand islands or the beach(off tourist season for the beach)


----------

